# Is this the correct place?



## TheRealRonn (Nov 3, 2008)

Not sure if I'm posting in the correct category, apologies if this is incorrect (but I could not find any other place to praise or ask questions regarding any of the other sections of WotBS).

First, I have been THRILLED with the War of the Burning Sky saga as a DM, and think EN Publishing has produced an epic adventure as good as or better than anything published by WotC or others. The players in our group have enjoyed it as well, saying they prefer it to any other adventure they are playing.

_________

*Question from Scouring of Gate Pass:*

At the end of the episode, Boreus the Inquisitor protects himself and others in his group with a Magic Circle against Chaos so that Haddin cannot dominate him. But... Hadin is not choatically aligned, he is Neutral Evil. As a DM, should Boreus be protected anyway or should this be played as a mistake on the Inquistor's part?
_________

Thank you for the wonderful product!


----------



## Marius Delphus (Nov 3, 2008)

This is certainly the right place!_

Magic circle against chaos_ references _magic circle against evil_ which in turn references _protection from evil_. _Protection from evil_ says, in part:



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Second, the barrier blocks any attempt to possess the warded creature (by a _magic jar_ attack, for example) or to exercise mental control over the creature (including enchantment (charm) effects and enchantment (compulsion) effects that grant the caster ongoing control over the subject, such as _dominate person_). The protection does not prevent such effects from targeting the protected creature, but it suppresses the effect for the duration of the _protection from evil_ effect. If the _protection from evil_ effect ends before the effect granting mental control does, the would-be controller would then be able to mentally command the controlled creature. Likewise, the barrier keeps out a possessing life force but does not expel one if it is in place before the spell is cast. *This second effect works regardless of alignment.*



(Emphasis added.)

So Boreus and anyone else he targets with _magic circle against chaos_ should be protected from Haddin. But since _dominate person_ will outlast it, Boreus is clearly counting on being able to either do away with Haddin during the fight or dispel any lasting charms that land before the _magic circle_ ends.

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## TheRealRonn (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you for the quick help! I was afraid Boreus was in for a seriously short appearance!


----------



## Nebten (Nov 3, 2008)

But Haddin shouldn't be a factor in the fight. Being level 9 he could wipe 1/2 the entire encounter by himself and should only be used as a safety valve if the PCs are getting the arses handed to them. I let the PC's shine in this very difficult encounter, only bringing out Haddin in a time of need.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Nov 3, 2008)

.. and in my campaign, the PC's failed to protect Haddin and he got a knife to the ribs, and was out of the combat before initiative was rolled.

Of course, I also had 7 PCs and had no desire to encumber the group with more characters I would forget about during the second module... and mu players aren't exactly the shining heroes of legend


----------



## Rugult (Nov 5, 2008)

Primitive Screwhead said:


> .. and in my campaign, the PC's failed to protect Haddin and he got a knife to the ribs, and was out of the combat before initiative was rolled.
> 
> Of course, I also had 7 PCs and had no desire to encumber the group with more characters I would forget about during the second module... and mu players aren't exactly the shining heroes of legend





Better then him getting killed in the middle of the night by the PCs with a rock to the head....


----------

